# Why is John Cena Not Considered a "Badass" or a "Man's Man"?



## WhyMe123 (Apr 8, 2013)

He has beaten up other guys who people would call " badasses"such as Brock Lesnar and the Rock. What's the main reason you dont see him as such?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

:draper2


----------



## Pip-Man (Aug 19, 2013)

Lack of beard,duh


----------



## cmpunkisgod. (Oct 19, 2011)




----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

SoupBro said:


> :draper2


haha, thread done!


----------



## Big Daddy Fool (Jan 10, 2014)

Theres no way he is going to get a satisfactory amount of cereal on that spoon if he insists on holding it like that, his angle is way off.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Just look at him.


----------



## Big Daddy Fool (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## Adam Cool (Oct 1, 2012)

He lacks hair


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Because BALONEY FUDGE AND MUSTARD, that's why.


----------



## Sonny Crockett (Feb 18, 2013)

Because you can't take seriously a guy who wears shirts in all colors of rainbow and that fuckin stupid cap.


----------



## G-Rated Is Coming (Jan 3, 2014)




----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Because he's an annoying childish embarrassment.


----------



## Pip-Man (Aug 19, 2013)

Big Daddy Fool said:


>


:yum:


----------



## DrHorrible (Apr 22, 2012)

Cause he's a fruity pebble.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Reason #252: Because he wears makeup.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

He is booked to be a badass in Vince's mind. And to a lesser extent, Bodybuilders or his family. Cena is a corporate tool.


----------



## Big Daddy Fool (Jan 10, 2014)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Reason #252: Because he wears makeup.


Lmao I have no idea what possessed WWE to suddenly give the Cena graphics a makeover. Looks awful.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

SoupBro said:


> :draper2


I think we can call it a thread on that note.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

*Probably because he's nothing like Stone Cold or The Rock. His lame jokes often doesn't help him more either. Not to mention the smirks on his face at certain points....He is considered a hero for the kids. Basically everything that WWE has done to him points into the direction of him not being " a man's man". And of course there is fruity pebbles and transvestite wonder woman jokes which Rocky did share with us...and jean shorts which haven't been popular since 1992(all courtesy of the rock).

Just watch this video:*






*And this:*






*Here you go. All you need to get the picture. *


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

:cena4


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Reason #252: Because he wears makeup.


You know Cena was pissed when Punk started singing, "I'm so pretty..."


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

Because he is manufactured.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

> Closing time
> Open all the doors and let you out into the world
> Closing time
> Turn all of the lights on over every boy and every girl
> ...


*It's closing time...for this thread.*


----------



## 11Shareef (May 9, 2007)

G-Rated Is Coming said:


>


...dude, we're good now, but I don't want to even know why you have all these pics.


----------



## Ultimate Avenger (Dec 27, 2013)




----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)




----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

He's not considered a bad ass and a manly man because WWE doesn't make him look like a bad ass and a manly man


----------



## 11Shareef (May 9, 2007)

John's secure. I don't mean that in a "he knows he sexuality way". I just mean it doesn't seem like John gives a damn. Yes, he entertains the kids, but he gets his business done. He doesn't need to run around and act like an angsty teenager like Punk. He knows his age, he knows his role with the company and he just does what he have to do.


----------



## normal situation (May 15, 2013)




----------



## Big Daddy Fool (Jan 10, 2014)

Why the fuck does he have such a huge ass?


----------



## 11Shareef (May 9, 2007)

MrEvans said:


>


I'm not gonna act like that's the toughest shit in the world. It also is suspect, but still it's a capri sun ad. A child's drink. He's the companies number one advertiser to children. The Rock did tooth fairy, Hogan was going to do a similar movie. Not a wrestler, but Vin Disel did a kids movie too. I think we're misinterpreting acting silly for children with his own level of maturity. It's not always about sticking your chest out and acting like you have the most machismo, which isn't a substitute for maturity either.


----------



## Ultimate Avenger (Dec 27, 2013)

That Star Wars promo fpalm Ladies and gentlemen: Face of the WWE


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Just wanted an excuse to the post the video.

Cena proved he can be a badass but more of the great hero who acts light hearted but goes serious when he needs to i.e v Brock etc


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

He's one of the hardest working individuals I've ever heard about (since I don't follow him around and document his work ethic), he gives back to children every day of his life, He's an athletic freak, and he can rap. 

To sound corny: he is a badass. a PG badass.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

- goofy face
- bulky shape
- corny personality
- retarded accent
- shorted legs


----------



## G-Rated Is Coming (Jan 3, 2014)

cesaro_ROCKS said:


> He's one of the hardest working individuals I've ever heard about (since I don't follow him around and document his work ethic), he gives back to children every day of his life, He's an athletic freak, and he can rap.
> 
> To sound corny: he is a badass. a PG badass.


You've heard it from WWE...

He doesn't do anymore charity work than Kofi Kingston, Zack Ryder, Alicia Fox etc. Only difference is WWE promote him as the cure for cancer for desperate pops.

Athletic freak? Lol. Cesaro (6ft5) is 100x more athletic than Cena (6ft1). How is he an athletic freak. Impossible for him to have a good match with just an average worker.

Christian is 100x the rapper:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_RarygWeQMI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1yln6Ez7PhY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hs7a8lq5ydI

Tamina is a bigger badass and more intimidating.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

cesaro_ROCKS said:


> he can rap.


He's a terrible rapper. About as good as all these commercial artists pop rappers that get a lot of exposure these days. 

His flow and rhyme scheme, especially in the second half of his entrance song, is some of the worst I've ever heard.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Because he says things like "monkey frankin' son of a bee sting", which automatically means he has no testicles.


----------



## ThatWeirdGuy (Feb 21, 2011)

All this thread has made me realize is that there are a lot of pictures of John Cena in compromising situations with Randy Orton's crotch.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

No wonder both of them are


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

hbgoo1975 said:


> No wonder both of them are


Your mastery of Paint is astonishing :cheer (I know, :topic


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

There's an incredibly good reason I've never heard this question asked before.


----------



## Big Daddy Fool (Jan 10, 2014)

Slightly off topic but does anyone know why in the name of fuck does Cena now carry a spare t-shirt in his pocket?

Its almost as ludicrous as Daniel Bryan skipping to the ring waving a white flannel for absolutely no reason.

Imagine if Stone Cold came out carrying an extra vest.


----------



## LAX187 (Feb 8, 2008)

He's just so damn corny..."your feeling froggy? Jump" are you fuckin serious... I thought he dropped the suburban thug gimmick


----------



## Big Daddy Fool (Jan 10, 2014)

Just released photographic evidence:


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

G-Rated Is Coming said:


>


darren young is that u?


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Well the man wears jorts in 2014...


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

Because in the minds of the predominantly pubescent 13-17 year old iwc, you can only be a badass by talking hard and wearing dark colors and scowling etc.

A man who has relentlessly defended his dominance over an entire roster, for almost a decade, by going through hell over and then again, by coming back from injury always earlier than expected, by defeating every one of the best, by being constantly vigilant and always ready for a match/attack/throw down/competition; that a man who has never compromised on his view of the world even when many hated him because he wasn't the hero they asked for, a man who stands what he stands for unapologetically and refuses to changes who he is for nothing. A man who stands alone on top because of this (but also because no one is good enough to topple him).

Apparently, such a man is not considered a "bad ass" because he wears colors and has a sometimes corny sense of humor.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Hey Boxes-With-Gods, you forgot the fed up, pissed off 18-35 male wrestling fans who actually give a shit. The ones who cheer for who they want to cheer for, not ones WWE easily manipulates them into cheering for. You know, the ones who pick up the slack for fair weather fans in order to produce the best damn crowds in pro wrestling history. Not those damn soccer moms who squeal when Cena or any other pretty boy takes his damn shirt off. But the ones who aren't on their phones, acting like they're texting in order to look important. The ones who are paying attention to *wrestling* and not sitting there, waiting for the camera to pan to them so they can wave like a fucking idiot. Are you offended that people hate Cena? *Good*. Does it hurt your feelings just a little bit? *Fuck your feelings*. You don't like the anti-Cena vibe here, then get out.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

Boxes-With-Gods said:


> Because in the minds of the predominantly pubescent 13-17 year old iwc, you can only be a badass by talking hard and wearing dark colors and scowling etc.
> 
> A man who has relentlessly defended his dominance over an entire roster, for almost a decade, by going through hell over and then again, by coming back from injury always earlier than expected, by defeating every one of the best, by being constantly vigilant and always ready for a match/attack/throw down/competition; that a man who has never compromised on his view of the world even when many hated him because he wasn't the hero they asked for, a man who stands what he stands for unapologetically and refuses to changes who he is for nothing. A man who stands alone on top because of this (but also because no one is good enough to topple him).
> 
> Apparently, such a man is not considered a "bad ass" because he wears colors and has a sometimes corny sense of humor.


CENATION 4 LYFE, BRO.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

> Hey Boxes-With-Gods, you forgot the fed up, pissed off 18-35 male wrestling fans who actually give a shit. The ones who cheer for who they want to cheer for, not ones WWE easily manipulates them into cheering for. You know, the ones who pick up the slack for fair weather fans in order to produce the best damn crowds in pro wrestling history. Not those damn soccer moms who squeal when Cena or any other pretty boy takes his damn shirt off. But the ones who aren't on their phones, acting like they're texting in order to look important. The ones who are paying attention to wrestling and not sitting there, waiting for the camera to pan to them so they can wave like a fucking idiot. Are you offended that people hate Cena? Good. Does it hurt your feelings just a little bit? Fuck your feelings. You don't like the anti-Cena vibe here, then get out.


Fuck my feelings? Ouch. Remind me not to cross you on these boards in the future... No, but seriously, what is this supposed to be? Not at all on topic, didn't adress anything in my post and if anyone's feelings seem to be hurt, they're yours. The anti-Cena vibe here? I *thrive* on it. You, on the other hand, see a post commemorating Cena's admiral qualities and have completely spazzed out as a result.

Does it bother you that people like and defend John Cena on this forum? Grow the fuck up dude, this post is painfully embarrassing. 

And for the record, 99% of the IWC are fair weather fans who will stop watching the product because Bryan/Punk/Whoever else isn't on the show or isn't utilized they way they like it. Oh Punk isnt on tonight? Let me switch over to the Packers game/Association football shit (declaring this IN the Raw thread).


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

CHIcagoMade said:


> CENATION 4 LYFE, BRO.












#NEVERGIVEUP #EVENSTRONGER

Making Austin look like Santino since the very beginning.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

It's fun shitting on Cena. But..in no way has my previous Cena hate ruined my life or my wrestling experience. It's sad to see so many fans just let their hate for Cena just kill their love for wrestling and turn them into bitter motherfuckers. I will admit, I will probably never like Cena fans, but I have the upmost respect for Mr. Cena. And as evidenced in my previous post, I find pleasure in just crapping on Cena, but I do it to piss Cena fans off, not to harm Mr. Cena in anyway. I enjoy watching little Cena fans cry (sick, I know). Yes, I did take things a bit too far, but it was a damn good vent. To bring a close to this press conference, I apologize to you, Boxes-With-Gods for being too harsh. I apologize but I am not sorry as I didn't even take time read your post above. John Cena is THE MAN in this business, and deservedly so, but I am not sorry. Have a nice day.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Definitely the stupid jorts/khaki shorts, sneakers, hat, and most of all....the fucking wristbands!!!! 

You're a pro wrestler guy....get some trunks and wrestling boots for fucks sake.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

Cena's attire is a huge reason.He is a great wrestler but it is tough to say he is a badass when he dresses like clown.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

No beard. You can't be a man's man or a badass w/o one. Cena doesn't have one so he can't be either. Which would also mean he's either female or a child.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

If Cena's a badass, then we've fallen a long way down from guys like Austin and Taker.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

H.I.M. said:


> Well the man wears jorts in 2014...


This needs repeating. Nevermind his shirt colors, his sense of humor, his fill ins for swears.

JORTS. They were irrelevant 10 years ago.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I'd rather see Cena in jorts. Hell, some guys on the roster is kick themselves that they didn't come up with the jorts. True story.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

> It's fun shitting on Cena. But..in no way has my previous Cena hate ruined my life or my wrestling experience. It's sad to see so many fans just let their hate for Cena just kill their love for wrestling and turn them into bitter motherfuckers. I will admit, I will probably never like Cena fans, but I have the upmost respect for Mr. Cena. And as evidenced in my previous post, I find pleasure in just crapping on Cena, but I do it to piss Cena fans off, not to harm Mr. Cena in anyway. I enjoy watching little Cena fans cry (sick, I know). Yes, I did take things a bit too far, but it was a damn good vent. To bring a close to this press conference, I apologize to you, Boxes-With-Gods for being too harsh. I apologize but I am not sorry as I didn't even take time read your post above. John Cena is THE MAN in this business, and deservedly so, but I am not sorry. Have a nice day.


:ti 

Have fun being so affected by a wrestler you don't like having a fan base.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Apology, not accepted? And yes, I will continue to have fun. Because I love pro wrestling.*
*By the way....*


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

Apology accepted? Of course, if it matters that much to you. I said have fun, didn't I?



> Definitely the stupid jorts/khaki shorts, sneakers, hat, and most of all....the fucking wristbands!!!!
> 
> You're a pro wrestler guy....get some trunks and wrestling boots for fucks sake.


Never got this logic. Tights or a speedo = more badass? I like Cena's straight up athletic gear approach. It adds.... dimension to the whole image. Something more. I'm also tired of the generic trucks/tape look and hope more people take after Cena/the Wyatt Family/Raven/Others who just don't look generic.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

It doesn't but I do like to show some internet etiquette. And no, I don't know if you said you have fun or not because I didn't read through your post before last. Anyways, have you seen an Orton interview that he wish he came up with the jorts idea. Cause I'm sure nobody's gonna believe me.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Boxes-With-Gods said:


> Never got this logic. Tights or a speedo = more badass? I like Cena's straight up athletic gear approach. It adds.... dimension to the whole image. Something more. I'm also tired of the generic trucks/tape look and hope more people take after Cena/the Wyatt Family/Raven/Others who just don't look generic.


It's pro wrestling man, look the damn part. Lace up a pair of wrestling boots.

He looks like a complete buffoon.


----------



## arcslnga (Nov 4, 2010)

To be honest I would rather wear jean shorts than underwear to the ring if I were a wrestler lol. Or sweatpants like The Rock in 99

And no, I am not a Cena mark


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

DGenerationMC said:


> It doesn't but I do like to show some internet etiquette. And no, I don't know if you said you have fun or not because I didn't read through your post before last. Anyways, have you seen an Orton interview that he wish he came up with the jorts idea. Cause I'm sure nobody's gonna believe me.


Yeah I remember that actually. Orton hates wrestling in a speedo apparently.

And I agree with the above poster. I'd feel a lot more comfortable grappling in something like what Cena or the Shield or R-Truth wrestle in than the tights/trunks. Most people would.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Since the hostility has died and we're starting to get to know each other.....just wanna let you know...I'm happy!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I imagine most people wouldn't care to be honest.

(and tell that to Droz...)


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

He's like a big dumb frat boy who never grew up. There definitely is a bit of Peter Pan in him. Maybe even a bit of Michael Jackson.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

I think he's talented but he acts like a manchild and says some of the most cringeworthy, corniest shit.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Because JBL is poopy, John Laurinaitis needs to go puck himself, and...uh....Star Wars promo. Yeah.


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

Hard to be a "Man's Man" when you are a man-child.


----------



## HJ23 (Dec 26, 2013)

Because this is the only REAL MAN'S MAN


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

PGSucks said:


> Because JBL is poopy, John Laurinaitis needs to go puck himself, and...uh....Star Wars promo. Yeah.


Up until now, I had erased the "go puck yourself" line from my memory...thanks for reminding me of it....


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

His character is like a child that wished to be a wrestler and suddenly became tall, and built.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

cuz he's gay. says corny shit like "if you're feeling froggy, then jump. let's dance." could you imagine clint eastwood in one of his spagetti westerns saying something so idiotic? any action star in any movie would never say something so gay. he's a cornball and makes me hate wrestling.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

KO Bossy said:


> Up until now, I had erased the "go puck yourself" line from my memory...thanks for reminding me of it....


:cena3


----------



## BeastBoy (Oct 23, 2013)

He's like me, Beast Boy. Well, the character. Most of the time we see Cena as a walking joke or comedic relief but at times you get to see Cena pull off a stunt that says "shit, that's badass. Why can't he be like that more often?"


----------



## The Redneck (Jan 4, 2014)

Basically people here want a badass to be ''cool'' which cena is not,atleas not for them.

They want someone like austin who comes in beats 20 men and leave.
But if john cena beats three members of the nexus alone then he's ''unbelievable'' and phony.
And that's the hypocricy and double standards he faces in everything related to him.


----------



## The Redneck (Jan 4, 2014)

Choke2Death said:


> I think he's talented but he acts like a manchild and says some of the most cringeworthy, corniest shit.


well.....that's because.....ummm he's booked liked that?




Jingoro said:


> cuz he's gay. she says corny shit like "if you're feeling froggy, then jump. let's dance." could you imagine clint eastwood in one of his spagetti westerns saying something so idiotic? any action star in any movie would never say something so gay. he's a cornball and makes me hate wrestling.


then.......stop watching when he's on tv.
It's easy,i have done it with punk during his face wwe title run.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

Da cheese. It's just too unbearable. He is absolutely horrible on the mic with his suck up to anyone who is over BS. His promos like last year' royal rumble or star wars promos are just an embarrassment. Cringeworthy doesn't even cover it. The Rockonly scratched the surface with his "you can't see me"promo. Cena simply sucks, there isn't much more to say.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

The ******* said:


> well.....that's because.....ummm he's booked liked that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't I fast forward every time he is on tv now.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

_inb4 he has incredible work ethic_

So? How is being a hardworker a dominating characteristic of the badass archetype? Unless he cuts a serious, "worked shoot", his promos range from mildly irritating to unbearable and not worth listening to. Star Wars, blow-up dolls, froggy, etc. Just ugh. And with those "shoots", I still wouldn't call them badass. Just preachy and entertaining.

No. Just no. Imagine Stone Cold doing half of that goofy crap. I doubt anyone, smark or casual viewer, could still call him a badass.


----------



## BeastBoy (Oct 23, 2013)

Lariatoh! said:


> Da cheese. It's just too unbearable. He is absolutely horrible on the mic with his suck up to anyone who is over BS. His promos like last year' royal rumble or star wars promos are just an embarrassment. Cringeworthy doesn't even cover it. The Rockonly scratched the surface with his "you can't see me"promo. *Cena simply sucks, there isn't much more to say.*


Cena's been held back all the time. Yes, I said it, Cena's probably the biggest name in WWE to be held back.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

BeastBoy said:


> Cena's been held back all the time. Yes, I said it, Cena's probably the biggest name in WWE to be held back.


Wha??????


----------



## The Redneck (Jan 4, 2014)

^ Agreed beast boy.
Even hogan was'nt booked to give g-rated promos and was'nt surely booked to be underdog even after beating some of the greatest wrestlers of all time.


----------



## BeastBoy (Oct 23, 2013)

Lariatoh! said:


> Wha??????


Let me rephrase or elaborate. Cena as a professional has been pushed to the stars and has been successful economically. But as a character and performer he's been brutally held back. 5 moves of doom, headlock, brawling, etc, there hasn't been any development but instead a regression. Rock and Austin suffered from that regression as well, although Rock's gimmick was more about showmanship and Austin was limited due to his neck injury. The only comparable person to Cena is obviously Hogan. Limited but he could've done so much more like he did in Japan and WCW as a heel in-ring performance-wise.

Now do you understand?


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

BeastBoy said:


> Let me rephrase or elaborate. Cena as a professional has been pushed to the stars and has been successful economically. But as a character and performer he's been brutally held back. 5 moves of doom, headlock, brawling, etc, there hasn't been any development but instead a regression. Rock and Austin suffered from that regression as well, although Rock's gimmick was more about showmanship and Austin was limited due to his neck injury. The only comparable person to Cena is obviously Hogan. Limited but he could've done so much more like he did in Japan and WCW as a heel in-ring performance-wise.
> 
> Now do you understand?


Hulk Hogan, Steve Austin and the Rock were all held back the same as Cena... What the fuck are you talking bout? Cena beat the Real American's in a handicap match ... with one arm... Before that, He main evented every single ppv when another man was WWE Champion ... Are you drunk?


----------



## BeastBoy (Oct 23, 2013)

Lariatoh! said:


> Hulk Hogan, Steve Austin and the Rock were all held back the same as Cena... What the fuck are you talking bout? Cena beat the Real American's in a handicap match ... with one arm... Before that, He main evented every single ppv when another man was WWE Champion ... Are you drunk?


Did you not even read the damn comment thoroughly? Tell me what moves has Cena pulled off to defeat the Real Murkans and please tell me how enjoyable and not cheesy his promos were.

As the incumbent face of the company Cena's also the most watered-down. THAT'S being held back.


----------



## The Redneck (Jan 4, 2014)

Lariatoh! said:


> Hulk Hogan, Steve Austin and the Rock were all held back the same as Cena... What the fuck are you talking bout? Cena beat the Real American's in a handicap match ... with one arm... Before that, He main evented every single ppv when another man was WWE Champion ... Are you drunk?


fpalm he is not talking about his starpower but how he is being held beck in-ring and micskills wise.
E.g: before 2011 people thought he could not do more than 5 moves but since his mitb match with punk he has shown that if allowed he can do a lot of moves.

Same with the mic skills he has been the most held back wrestler mic skills wise,people think he shit on the mic but his rapping promos are gold or the ones with punk and many with rock as well.


----------



## fulcizombie (Jul 17, 2011)

Boxes-With-Gods said:


> Because in the minds of the predominantly pubescent 13-17 year old iwc, you can only be a badass by talking hard and wearing dark colors and scowling etc.
> 
> A man who has relentlessly defended his dominance over an entire roster, for almost a decade, by going through hell over and then again, by coming back from injury always earlier than expected, by defeating every one of the best, by being constantly vigilant and always ready for a match/attack/throw down/competition; that a man who has never compromised on his view of the world even when many hated him because he wasn't the hero they asked for, a man who stands what he stands for unapologetically and refuses to changes who he is for nothing. A man who stands alone on top because of this (but also because no one is good enough to topple him).
> 
> Apparently, such a man is not considered a "bad ass" because he wears colors and has a sometimes corny sense of humor.


Except that wrestling is fake so him defending his dominance over an entire roster doesn't make him a bad ass. The guy beat lesnar , am i supposed to believe that he is more of a bad ass than lesnar ?
Anyway the way cena looks, like an oversized baby, is more than enough reason . Seriously just have a person that has no clue about wrestling and show him cena , how do you think this person will react "wow what a bad ass !" ??


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

John Cena the badass?

His whole act is childish. From the way he carries himself, to the way he talks and acts. He dresses like a goofy nerd. When he tries to act tough it doesn't click at all. Mark Henry and Brock Lesnar are real badasses who carry themselves as such. They don't even need to try. But let's not change the subject. 

The majority of Cena's promos whether he wins or loses are cringeworthy. He always use people/places/object in a way to make the audience pop so he could fell less imcomfortable with all the booes he is receiving at his adress. He always portrays himself as the underdog - which is another absurd on so many levels. Only in an alternative universe a person with all of this traits can be considered a badass. If anything, he comes off as an insecure douchebag that will do anything for a few applauses. There isn't anything badass about his current act and his booking as superman doesn't have anything to do with his character or attitude.


----------



## The Redneck (Jan 4, 2014)

^ wrong it's the creative and vince that thinks he's an underdog.


----------



## PRAY-GOD (Aug 27, 2013)

double pos


----------



## PRAY-GOD (Aug 27, 2013)

Boxes-With-Gods said:


> Because in the minds of the predominantly pubescent 13-17 year old iwc, you can only be a badass by talking hard and wearing dark colors and scowling etc.
> 
> A man who has relentlessly defended his dominance over an entire roster, for almost a decade, by going through hell over and then again, by coming back from injury always earlier than expected, by defeating every one of the best, by being constantly vigilant and always ready for a match/attack/throw down/competition; that a man who has never compromised on his view of the world even when many hated him because he wasn't the hero they asked for, a man who stands what he stands for unapologetically and refuses to changes who he is for nothing. A man who stands alone on top because of this (but also because no one is good enough to topple him).
> 
> Apparently, such a man is not considered a "bad ass" because he wears colors and has a sometimes corny sense of humor.


:clap bravo

This man speaks the truth. 

Substituting TRUE badassery and TRUE courage of someone like Cena for fake immature hard-assery of someone like Punk is a society wide culture problem, not just a WWE problem. In a culture full of junk food eating, overly violent video gaming, dumb pua doctrine believing asshole men and narcissistic, materialistic, bitchy shallow women. 




However that being said, Cena does overdo it with the asskissing of legends, the fairly annoying dress sense that dosent match, the ever looming sense that whatever happens he is going to come out on top and the cheesy jokes

While I also dont enjoy his bad qualities, I look past it because I appreciate the level of "star" that Cena's character brings....want to make a fued mainstage? chuck Cena in it


I play smackdown vs raw like I run the WWE...and You know when you look at WWE as a whole....a whole system....a whole set of cogs working together, and you move past the fanboy "so and so is my favourite, everyone else are shmucks" mindset, you begin to see how valuable of a cog Cena actually is in the grand scheme

and no not just for merchandise sales....for the whole scene creatively


The big matches in my svr universe have often featured Cena...Is he my favourite wrestler? No....I just need that "big fight feel"


He rarely wins however...Im usually kicking guys asses with Jericho or my caws


----------



## The Redneck (Jan 4, 2014)

MrEvans said:


> Just wanted an excuse to the post the video.
> 
> Cena proved he can be a badass but more of the great hero who acts light hearted but goes serious when he needs to i.e v Brock etc


best answer to op's wuestion. :clap.
That smile against brock was indeed badass ''even though he was dressed in a kiddy shirt''


----------



## WhyMe123 (Apr 8, 2013)

It seems we all have different ideas of what a "bad ass" wrestler should be. Sounds like if you dress like a goof in jean shorts i.e Stone Cold, or cut generic corny promos for over 10 years i.e Undertaker or dont have a beard i.e Brock Lesnar, then the iwc fans wont consider you a real man in the world of wrestling? 

Let me ask you this, if you saw Brock Lesnar on the streets would you say to yourself, yeah that guy can kick my ass? Now ask that same question if you saw Cena? I think Cena would whoop my ass. So I guess in a way to me he is sort of a bad ass, but not on a level of Brock Lesnar or a ******* beer drinkin dude.


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

WhyMe123 said:


> It seems we all have different ideas of what a "bad ass" wrestler should be. Sounds like if you dress like a goof in jean shorts i.e Stone Cold, or cut generic corny promos for over 10 years i.e Undertaker or dont have a beard i.e Brock Lesnar, then the iwc fans wont consider you a real man in the world of wrestling?
> 
> Let me ask you this, if you saw Brock Lesnar on the streets would you say to yourself, yeah that guy can kick my ass? Now ask that same question if you saw Cena? I think Cena would whoop my ass. So I guess in a way to me he is sort of a bad ass, but not on a level of Brock Lesnar or a ******* beer drinkin dude.


Stone Cold dressed like a goof? Undertaker and generic promos? Lesnar is a badass, because of his beard?(doesn't matter that he doesn't have one)

Thought a post can't get any worse.

Probably "El Torito" can kick your ass on the street, thought that doesn't say much. And Lesnar won't just "whoop you" (lol you took this from Cena's dictionary) he will end you in a few seconds.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I don't need Cena to be a badass or turn heel for that matter. Wouldn't hurt to be a bit more serious, but he does get a chuckle outta me every once in a while. I just resent his fanbase.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Cena does not even do funny and goofy promos right like Edge, Stone Cold, The Rock, Kurt Angle, Guerrero, Foley, etc.

The material and delivery is just terrible.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Everything about Cena screams "pussy"

Be it the attire, the bad promo's, the endless pandering, the insane booking, it all adds up to make Cena look ridiculous. But even when he was the "Prototype" in OVW, he still came across as a pretender, there is just something inherently wrong with the guy. The doctor of thuganomics was a joke too, trying to be edgy, but still came off like a moron.


----------



## prodandimitrow (Dec 21, 2012)

LOL some people actually consider Cena a badass ? I woner where you lost your manpants or maybe you just lost your balls ?

People are saying WWE is actually keeping Cena back ? REALLY? He is on top of the company the WWE cant hold him back, he is one of the top draws, he can aways change his character, its not WWE holding him back.He can aways use more moves in ring , its not WWE holding him back.Get your heads out of his ass, Cena can do whatever he wants in WWE and wont be held responisble for anything, he has enough power over creative and booking to look like he wants and do what he want(in ring).

And if someone doesnt believe cena has power over booking and creative just look at where Alex Riley is.From being a hot face he was turned into a jobber and now barely relevant as a commentator.


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

Because most idiots think that it's cooler to be a John Cena hater than it is to be a fan, and because they pine for popularity on an internet forum, they go with the option which has a higher chance of people liking them.


----------



## prodandimitrow (Dec 21, 2012)

RAB said:


> Because most idiots think that it's cooler to be a John Cena hater than it is to be a fan, and because they pine for popularity on an internet forum, they go with the option which has a higher chance of people liking them.


Arguably the stupidest assumption i've seen in a while.

People dont dislike Cena because its cool to hate him.

People dislike Cena because he is the same stale character he was 10 years ago(give or take).


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

RAB said:


> Because most idiots think that it's cooler to be a John Cena hater than it is to be a fan, and because they pine for popularity on an internet forum, they go with the option which has a higher chance of people liking them.


For someone like you maybe everything revolves around popularity. Other's don't really give shit about that and give their honest opinion whether someone like you likes it or not.

*Hating on John Cena to be popular in a wrestling forum?*

Ha-ha!

Not funny.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

PRAY-GOD said:


> :clap bravo
> 
> This man speaks the truth.
> 
> Substituting TRUE badassery and TRUE courage of someone like Cena for fake immature hard-assery of someone like Punk is a society wide culture problem, not just a WWE problem. In a culture full of junk food eating, overly violent video gaming, dumb pua doctrine believing asshole men and narcissistic, materialistic, bitchy shallow women.


Thank you, someone gets the point. 

People around here bring "badassery" all down to aesthetics. Despite the fact that Punk is a whiny crybaby who bitched week in and week out over his already high position in the company, the fact that he says curse words like "bitch" and tapes his arms with an X and wears tattoos and a Brazilian jiu jitsu hoodie makes him a bad ass.

There are 1,000 different ways to be a badass character. It's not all about having a hard stare and cursing and never cracking a smile. I hate to be "that guy" but that really is a narrow, juvenile, unsophisticated way of looking at it. So I guess this all makes sense.


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

Boxes-With-Gods said:


> Thank you, someone gets the point.
> 
> People around here bring "badassery" all down to aesthetics. Despite the fact that Punk is a whiny crybaby who bitched week in and week out over his already high position in the company, the fact that he says curse words like "bitch" and tapes his arms with an X and wears tattoos and a Brazilian jiu jitsu hoodie makes him a bad ass.
> 
> There are 1,000 different ways to be a badass character. It's not all about having a hard stare and cursing and never cracking a smile. I hate to be "that guy" but that really is a narrow, juvenile, unsophisticated way of looking at it. So I guess this all makes sense.


Oh, now I see it.

John Cena is a sophicisticated badass. He acts and talk's like a child but it's all a lie, because his character is deeper than Bray Wyatt's! Holy shit, how was I so blind the entire time? Being fooled by those wannabe tough guys like Punk,Henry and Lesnar.. Also everyone talked about Sandow being a wise & sophisticated guru, but in reality Cena was _that_ guy. Behind all of the five knuckle pups and fruity pebs he was on another level of character depth.

Thank you, Mr.Cena lover for opening my eyes! You're incredibly clever and people should only applaud you.

:clap

By the way, I like your choice of words - narrow, juvenile is a pretty accurate description of Cena's character.

Can't wait to read your take on how Cena is on another level of sophisticated badasses.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

People are answering this based off what they see of Cena in WWE, but also him in real life. That's not fair. Pick one.




G-Rated Is Coming said:


> Athletic freak? Lol. Cesaro (6ft5) is 100x more athletic than Cena (6ft1). How is he an athletic freak. Impossible for him to have a good match with just an average worker.


I won't put words in your mouth, but if you don't think Cena is an athletic freak then I feel bad for you son. This thread shouldn't come down to "he doesn't have good matches" because that debate ends in death and bannings. _I THINK_ he has great matches. He benches, squats, and dedlifts, more than Cesaro and Swagger. Cesrao is a beast too (I am a Cesaro fan obvisouly), but taking away credit from Cena because another wrestler is more athletic makes no sense. You're digging deep to insult Cena.



Krinkles said:


> _inb4 he has incredible work ethic_
> 
> So? How is being a hardworker a dominating characteristic of the badass archetype? Unless he cuts a serious, "worked shoot", his promos range from mildly irritating to unbearable and not worth listening to. Star Wars, blow-up dolls, froggy, etc. Just ugh. And with those "shoots", I still wouldn't call them badass. Just preachy and entertaining.
> 
> No. Just no. Imagine Stone Cold doing half of that goofy crap. I doubt anyone, smark or casual viewer, could still call him a badass.


Hulk Hogan came off as a baadass while flexing and telling kids to eat vitamins. You're probably not a child. WWE's image of John Cena is directed towards kids who hopefully will recognize him as a badass guy. Some people migt associate the drive and work ethic as badass. Cena has walked out plenty of times saying "you want the title? Then come get it." rips off his shirt and does a stand down. That is meant to make him look like a badass.



I'll say it again: for PG WWE, John Cena is a badass. He's being a baadass the only way he can with the restrictions WWE has. He's also banging a beautiful twin.


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

Saying "Come get it (The Title)" while throwing your shirt around is something every champion in history has done.

That doesn't qualify as badass, it's a typical move you expect from a face champion. Then the "heel" proceeds to say that this don't work the way the face wants them to. /at least most of the times/

John Cena is as complicated as a "/STOP/" sign.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Everybody has done it because it's badass :side: 

Why should it be different when Cena does it?


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Cena isn't a badass because WWE doesn't want him to be one nor do they write his character like one.

It's that simple.


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

Is that what Cena's badassNESS has come to? Doing a benchmark move for every champion in history? We're gonna ignore his stupid character,acting,smiles and so on, so some people on here could sleep tonight proving their point that Cena is somewhat of a badass?

Well you can always have it your way, like that one blind Cena lover on the previous page. Just don't try to pull this upon most people who still live with their both eyes wide open.


----------



## Odo (Jun 9, 2013)

I think the badass thing is more Punk/Orton's corner of the sky, Cena is portrayed as being a paragon of virtue - Hard-working, credits his opponents, never does anything morally questionable. These attributes, whilst highly desirable, don't really tie in with human nature, and as such, he isn't really relatable in that kind of way to a lot of fans. The lack of contrast between good and bad in his character strips all of the humanity out of it, and thus he has become this caricature of the perfect American, as opposed to a guy who says what he thinks (Punk), or does what he thinks (Orton).


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

Cliffy Byro said:


> Cena isn't a badass because WWE doesn't want him to be one nor do they write his character like one.
> 
> It's that simple.


Even if they wanted him to be a badass, he won't be good at it.

He isn't your natural villain and could never be one.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Like I said, Cena is a badass in the PG era. "You want some? Come get some." That's his trademark move where he opens the challenge to come try and beat him. 

I should say, WWE seems to want him to come off as a badass to the kids. I shouldn't be calling him a legit badass (except for in PG terms). He'd be the baddest mamajama if it went G though.

Orton is a badass. Anyone who's going to RKO a lady while her husband is chained to the ropes is a badass.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Cliffy Byro said:


> Cena isn't a badass because WWE doesn't want him to be one nor do they write his character like one.
> 
> It's that simple.


Pretty much this. Back in 2003 as a heel, he actually came across as a badass because he was a heel with guts who didn't care if it was the Undertaker or Brock Lesnar he was pissing off. He made no exceptions for who he would call out/insult.

He hasn't really had much of an edge since 2006.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

He looks like a fucking idiot most of the time.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

:O OMG Dont tell me you never thought he is a badass....!!! 










Look at that ^^^... and think again.


----------



## Lilou (May 15, 2013)

DGenerationMC said:


> Hey Boxes-With-Gods, you forgot the fed up, pissed off 18-35 male wrestling fans who actually give a shit. The ones who cheer for who they want to cheer for, not ones WWE easily manipulates them into cheering for. You know, the ones who pick up the slack for fair weather fans in order to produce the best damn crowds in pro wrestling history. Not those damn soccer moms who squeal when Cena or any other pretty boy takes his damn shirt off. But the ones who aren't on their phones, acting like they're texting in order to look important. The ones who are paying attention to *wrestling* and not sitting there, waiting for the camera to pan to them so they can wave like a fucking idiot. Are you offended that people hate Cena? *Good*. Does it hurt your feelings just a little bit? *Fuck your feelings*. You don't like the anti-Cena vibe here, then get out.


You sound like those girls who are like "Here's to the girls who don't wear make up, and wear shorts instead of skirts, and listen to Taylor Swift instead of Nicki Minaj. I'm so much smarter and cooler than regular girls. I'm not like those other girls. I'm special, so you have to agree with me."

You're not cool or special for disliking John Cena.

Back on topic, Cena doesn't want to be a man's man, regal tried that and look how that went.


----------



## The Redneck (Jan 4, 2014)

RAB said:


> Because most idiots think that it's cooler to be a John Cena hater than it is to be a fan, and because they pine for popularity on an internet forum, they go with the option which has a higher chance of people liking them.


truest words ever spoken on this forum.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Have you seen the way he dresses? Have you heard the way he talks? 

He's about as bad ass as The Peanuts, and nowhere near as charming.


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

I don't even think he wants to be a badass...


----------



## Mr Shadow (Oct 18, 2013)

His Thuganomics look was badass....But If Cena kept doing the thugonomics gimmick, I think by 2006 fans would've still turned completely on him


How funny that when Nas made the album "Hip Hop is dead" was the same year tat fans completely turned on Cena


----------



## alliance (Jul 10, 2010)

cena is such a tuity fruity clown jesus why is this even a question even though this thread is a fun read


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Cena choked out Umaga with a the ropes to retain his title

Cena buried that jobber Barrett with a million chairs.

Cena worte "JBL is poopy" on JBL's limousine.

Seems pretty badass to me.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

I don't get why WWE push Cena as a family friendly character, what's his motto going to be? "Remember kids, keep eating those fruity pebbles and banging those pornstars, and you can be strong like me"


----------



## xvampmanx (Apr 2, 2012)

John Cena isnt a badass, and only William Regal is the Man's man.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

RAB said:


> Because most idiots think that it's cooler to be a John Cena hater than it is to be a fan, and because they pine for popularity on an internet forum, they go with the option which has a higher chance of people liking them.


Goat post and best post so far in 2014.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

But [USER]Lilou[/USER], I'm calling it like I see it. I'm not trying to be special here. If anything, you're more "special" than me. I know my opinion seems "bad", alright? I think I went on too much. I am trying to make two points here. 1) Hating John Cena has ruined wrestling for some folks, not John Cena himself but the hate has ruined wrestling for the haters themselves and I think its fuckin sad as they are probably more devoted than Cena fans. 2) I stated I resent Cena fans and then explained why. Now, if I look like a "bad guy", so be it. I'm a wrestling fan and I'll cheer who I want, not who WWE manipulates me to. I respect John Cena to the upteenth degree, but I despise his fans.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

Bad For Business said:


> I don't get why WWE push Cena as a family friendly character, what's his motto going to be? "Remember kids, keep eating those fruity pebbles and banging those pornstars, and you can be strong like me"


*There is a difference between Cena's character and his personal life. You don't sound smart, or funny, trying to fuse the 2.*


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

FalseKing said:


> Oh, now I see it.


Nope. Missed the point entirely again.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

The ******* said:


> fpalm he is not talking about his starpower but how he is being held beck in-ring and micskills wise.
> E.g: before 2011 people thought he could not do more than 5 moves but since his mitb match with punk he has shown that if allowed he can do a lot of moves.
> 
> Same with the mic skills he has been the most held back wrestler mic skills wise,people think he shit on the mic but his rapping promos are gold or the ones with punk and many with rock as well.


 fpalm Everyone should know by now that Cena is Cena. He isn't being held back, he is what he is. On TV he is the same guy. He has complete creative control over what he says in those promos. Creative were the ones who put those raps that came out of his mouth not him. He stands out there and literally calls a member of the audience a whore. Then there is his in ring... He has never ever once made the STF look at all it would hurt his opponent. It looks like dog shit. Held back, why doesn't he try to improve the way his holds look? 

You people sometimes.


----------



## Onehitwonder (Jul 17, 2011)

Simple. He doesnt have any street credibility, and overall he is not relatable.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

He doesn't have a beard


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

i don't believe anymore that cena is simply doing what he's told and would change his character some of allowed. if he had free reign to do anything with his character, he'd do exactly the same thing cause it's kept him on top so why change? 

cena's character is an abortion. i actually hate the john cena i see on my tv screen. also, notice since he came back from injury the overall product hasn't improved or changed at all. he's no stone cold that's for sure.

anyway, he has made me cringe or feel embarrassed that i watch pro wrestling on more occasions than all other wrestlers i've ever seen combined.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

because he's not a badass, he's just jacked from using steroids/GH but he has no real fighting ability, watch the way he throws punches when he's pretending to "shadowbox" sometimes, he's not good with his hands, he just looks like a big goofball on roids.


----------



## Xdoggx (Aug 8, 2006)

Honestly, I used to be a huge John Cena fan, I was one of his supporters he was great during 2002-2005. Cena was cool he stepped up to the likes of Undertaker, Brock Lesnar, Big Show, Kurt Angle and among more. He had a cool persona, and it worked, now he's just a marketing machine, his character has been stagnant forever. I certainly don't hate John Cena because I know what he's capable of and the talent that lies dormant because of Vince McMahon, I just can't get into him. 

He lacks what The Rock, Batista, Brock Lesnar, Stone Cold, Goldberg, Orton, and Triple H have. These wrestlers were cool, intense, and have a certain presence about them that made you take interest with what they were going to do. Which is why I enjoyed watching these men they changed things up, they told a different story in every different feud. Not with John Cena, he's going to do the same thing everytime, is he would just change something up. The guy is in a dire need of a heel turn, but of course Vince McMahon can't have that.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

TripleG said:


> Have you seen the way he dresses? Have you heard the way he talks?
> 
> He's about as bad ass as The Peanuts, and nowhere near as charming.


Whoa, hold on now. Let's not diss Schroeder. Schroeder is more of a badass than Cena could ever be.


----------



## Avon Barksdale (Jul 25, 2012)

cesaro_ROCKS said:


> People are answering this based off what they see of Cena in WWE, but also him in real life. That's not fair. Pick one.
> 
> 
> 
> I won't put words in your mouth, *but if you don't think Cena is an athletic freak then I feel bad for you son*. This thread shouldn't come down to "he doesn't have good matches" because that debate ends in death and bannings. _I THINK_ he has great matches. H*e benches, squats, and dedlifts, more than Cesaro and Swagger. Cesrao *is a beast too (I am a Cesaro fan obvisouly), but taking away credit from Cena because another wrestler is more athletic makes no sense. You're digging deep to insult Cena.


lol are you serious? So because he's a gym freak, he's an athletic freak? He displays one attribute of athleticism, strength, and he's a freak now? A guy who runs like Barney to the ring is now an athletic freak lmao. Brock Lesnar is an athletic freak. Ronda Rousey is more of an athlete than he is. I'd love to see Cena display his "athleticism" at the NFL combine, he'd only excel at the bench press. Compare his athleticism to guys from the NBA and NFL, he's a fucking joke. By the way, your boy Cesaro is more athletic than Cena, hands down. Moves quicker, is more agile, his functional strength is more impressive, especially for his size, and he's straight up just the smoother athlete. Cesaro can combine stregth, speed, and agility, Cena cannot.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

> lol are you serious? So because he's a gym freak, he's an athletic freak? He displays one attribute of athleticism, strength, and he's a freak now? A guy who runs like Barney to the ring is now an athletic freak lmao. Brock Lesnar is an athletic freak. Ronda Rousey is more of an athlete than he is. I'd love to see Cena display his "athleticism" at the NFL combine, he'd only excel at the bench press. Compare his athleticism to guys from the NBA and NFL, he's a fucking joke. By the way, your boy Cesaro is more athletic than Cena, hands down. Moves quicker, is more agile, is functional strength is more impressive, especially for his size, and is straight up just the smoother athlete. Cesaro can combine stregth, speed, and agility, Cena cannot.


*The game is the game. Always.*


----------



## Avon Barksdale (Jul 25, 2012)

DGenerationMC said:


> *The game is the game. Always.*


*I want my corners*


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

RAB said:


> Because most idiots think that it's cooler to be a John Cena hater than it is to be a fan, and because they pine for popularity on an internet forum, they go with the option which has a higher chance of people liking them.


Cena receives boos from large portions of every crowd. Please explain to me how these people are pining for popularity on an internet forum.




FredForeskinn said:


> Goat post and best post so far in 2014.


Really?


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

> I want my corners


Sheeeeeeeit!


----------



## corporation2.0 (Aug 13, 2013)

He dresses like a man-child and tells poopy jokes. What exactly is manly about that?


----------



## Cpt. Charisma (Mar 29, 2005)




----------



## Unknown2013 (Oct 31, 2013)

^ I forgot Cryme Tyme was part of that.


----------



## WhyMe123 (Apr 8, 2013)

The badass wins again.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Cause he's not a Man.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

Because of his gimmick.. the way he carries himself and how he downplays most serious situations. Even if I was a Cena fan, "badass" wouldn't come to mind.

"Hero" would tho

Like I would call Batman badass, not Superman.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

SoupBro said:


> :draper2


This picture pretty much sums up the explanation I was going to give the OP, lol.


----------

